

Times are tough, but growing & killing your own food isn't the answer - callmeed
http://outside.away.com/outside/culture/200903/subsistence-hunting-farming.html

======
Jem
I don't necessarily agree with the numbers in this article. I bought a few
seeds last year and grew tomatoes, courgettes, runner beans, etc - about £40
worth of veg all in. I didn't spend any extra on water (collected rain water)
and so I made about £35 'profit'.

Sure, I wasn't raising chickens or shooting elk, but it is possible to do a
little bit to boost the contents of your larder without spending a fortune.

